# HMI / Scada System QuickHMI



## Indi.Systems (25 November 2013)

*HMI/Scada System QuickHMI*

Guten Tag,
QuickHMI ist ein modernes HMI/Scada-System zum Visualisieren und Steuern von Anlagen und Maschinen.

Die komplette Software kann unter www.quickhmi.de frei heruntergeladen werden und für Entwicklungs- und Testzwecke uneingeschränkt kostenlos eingesetzt werden. Eine Lizensierung wird erst notwendig, wenn das erstellte Projekt gewerblich oder produktiv eingesetzt wird. 

Einige technische Aspekte:
- komplett vektorbasierte Elemente
- das Rendering findet im 3D-GPU-Chip der Grafikkarte statt, die CPU wird entlastet
- komplett zoombare Grafikmodelle
- komplett integrierter wysiwyg-Editor
- Entwicklungsmodus kann on-the-fly per Button in der Laufzeitmodus umgeschaltet werden, wodurch jederzeit der Projektstand mit einer Datenquelle ausprobiert werden kann
- riesige Grafikbibliothek (mehr als 2000 Symbole) die per runterladbarer Extensions einfach eingebunden werden kann
- Client-Server-Architektur
- Wenn das fertige Projekt beim Kunden installiert werden soll, muss es nicht auf den einzelnden PCs ausgerollt werden. Es ist ausreichend wenn die IP-Adresse des Servers angegeben wird, das Projekt wird dann automatisch im Hintergrund übertragen.
- es werden alle aktuellen Siemens-SPSsen der Baureihen (200, 300, 400, 1200, 1500, WinAC RTX) sowie die hierzu kompatiblen SPSsen weiterer Hersteller unterstützt. Darüber hinaus ist sind OPC-DA und OPC-UA-Schnittstellen implementiert. Viele weitere Protokolle sind in Planung.
- und vieles mehr.

Wir laden Sie ein unser Produkt kostenlos zu testen und würden uns über ein Feedback freuen!




Bis zum 31.01.2014 läuft unsere Aktion 1 für 2. Sie bekommen zwei  Laufzeitlizenzen zum Preis von einer + Alarmserverlizenz. Sie können die  Lizenz jetzt erwerben und später bei Bedarf einsetzen. Genaueres auf www.quickhmi.de

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jörg Vermehren


----------



## DannyB (7 Dezember 2013)

ich habe mir die Software runtergeladen und ein Projekt gebaut. Jetzt bekomme ich immer ein Timeout bei der Verbindung zur SPS??????

Gruß

Danny


----------



## Indi.Systems (7 Dezember 2013)

OK, das sollte so nicht sein!
Mir ist jetzt nicht ganz klar was für eine Art von SPS Du als Datenquelle einbinden möchtest. Auch ist mir der Übertragungsweg unklar. 
Ich gehe einmal von einer S7 aus. 

Per TCP/IP: 
-Schau doch einmal bitte ob die IP_Adresse stimmt (bestimmt wird sie stimmen und Du das bestimmt schon überprüft , aber bitte trotzdem nochmal schauen) und die SPS anpingbar ist
-Überprüfe bitte ob eine Firewall den Port 102 blockt. Mit dem Befeht telnet <ipadresse_der_SPS> 102 kannst Du das überprüfen, Falls der Port geblockt ist, muss er bei der Firewall freigegeben werden.
-Schau bitte nach ob Rack und Slot richtig parametriert sind, gewöhnlich ist das Rack0 und Slot2 bei einer 300er, 0+3 bei einer 400er und 0+0 bei einer 1200er-S7

Per MPI/PPI
-Überprüfe bitte ob die MPI-Bus-Adressen stimmen, hier versuche bitte die SPS mit 2 zu adressieren
-Wird der korrekte Com-Port benutzt

Wenn Du damit Erfolg hast freue ich mich, falls nicht bitte eine Mail an support@indi-systems.de oder rufe bitte direkt bei der Hotline (tel. unter http://www.indi-systems.de/kontakt.html) an. Hier können wir dann Schritt für Schritt deine Einstellungen durchgehen.

Bei Gefallen freuen wir uns auch über ein Like auf unser neuen Facebook-Seite 

Ich hoffe geholfen zu haben!!!

Schöne Grüße


----------



## devrim (7 Dezember 2013)

Hallo. Kann es sein, das die Email mit dem Downloadlink nicht ankommt?


----------



## Indi.Systems (8 Dezember 2013)

Hallo Devrim,
Danke für die Info!
Ich habe es gerade einmal ausprobiert, bei mir hat es funktioniert, die Mail war nach ca. 2 Minuten bei mir.
Könnte es sein, dass ein Schreibfehler bei der Mailadresse vorlag, bzw. könnte die Mail im Spam-Verzeichnis gelandet sein? Wir hatten heute zwei Mails die wir nicht zustellen konnten, weil es die Mailadressen nicht gibt.

Bitte probiere es bitte noch einmal aus, falls es weiterhin Probleme gibt, würde es mich freuen davon zu hören.


----------



## devrim (8 Dezember 2013)

Meine mail ist cino2424 at gmail com


----------



## Indi.Systems (8 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe die Mail gerade noch einmal rausgeschickt. 
Ber vielen Dank für die Info, wir werden unseren Webserver noch einmal intensiv überprüfen müssen, eventl. gibt es hier ein Problem beim versenden der Mails.

Schönen 2.ten Advent


----------



## devrim (8 Dezember 2013)

Ja jetzt ist es da. Vielen Dank.


----------



## DannyB (10 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
danke für die schnelle Antwort. Es war tatsächlich nur die Firewall! 

Danny B


----------



## Indi.Systems (21 Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
am Ende des Jahres möchten wir uns an dieser Stelle  für das Interesse und die getätigten Downloads der QuickHMI- und  PLCCom-Software bedanken.
Ein weiteres grosses Dankeschön geht an  alle die uns per Mail und kostenloser Hotline kontaktiert haben, uns ein  Feedback (positiv wie negativ) gegeben und Fehler aufgezeigt haben. Nur  so konnten wir auf Kundenwunsche eingehen bzw. Schwachstellen  beseitigen und ingesamt besser werden.

Auch im nächsten Jahr werden wir weiter an unserer Produktpalette arbeiten und unsere Roadmap umsetzen. 

Wir hoffen weiterhin auf Ihr Vertrauen und wünschen besinnliche Festttage und einen guten Rutsch in das neue Jahr.

Ihr Indi-Team
Jörg Vermehren


----------



## DannyB (22 Dezember 2013)

Hallo ich habe nun ein Projekt erstellt und möchte dieses auf dem Player laufen lassen.
Mein Downloadlink zum Player funktioniert aber nicht mehr. Können sie mir einen neuen schicken, oder muss ich mich neu registrieren?

Danny B


----------



## Indi.Systems (22 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
dass sollte natürlich nicht so sein.
Wir haben Ihnen die  Links per PN neu zukommen lassen, die bisherigen Links sollten aber auch  funktionieren. Es könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass unser DL-Server  heute für eine 1/4Stunde zur Wartung offline war.
Falls es weiterhin  Probleme gibt bitte einmal kurz Bescheid geben, entweder gerne hier im  Forum, oder unter info@indi-systems.de oder unter der kostenlosen  Hotline +49 800-7235102.


schöne Grüße
Indi.Systems Team

Wir freuen uns immer sehr über ein Feedback, konstruktive Kritik, Anregungen sowie Verbesserungvorschläge!


----------



## Indi.Systems (16 Januar 2014)

Guten Tag,
wir haben heute ein wichtiges Update für unser HMI/Scada-System QuickHMI zum *freien und kostenlosen *Download auf unserer Website zur Verfügung gestellt.

Bei  der Erstellung des Update sind die Rückmeldungen und Wünsche unserer  Kunden der letzetn Wochen eingeflossen, eine konkrete Liste der  Änderungen werden wir kurzfristig auf unserer Homepage veröffentlichen.

Wir empfehlen allen Nutzers und Interessenten kostenlos die neueste Version unter www.quickhmi.de herunterzuladen und diese dann zu nutzen.

Wir  bedanken uns für das erhaltene Feedback und die Verbesserungvorschläge  und nehmen diese weiterhin gerne über unsere kostenlose 0800er-Hotline,  unsere Website oder per Mail entgegen. 
Hierdurch wir in die Lage versetzt besser zu werden.


*Zum Schluss möchten wir noch an unsere aktuelle Aktion "2 für 1" erinnern. *
Noch  bis zum 31.01.2014 erhalten Sie für jede gekaufte Laufzeit-Lizenz eine  zweite Laufzeit-Lizenz für eine weitere Anlage/Maschine kostenlos hinzu.  Ohne irgendwelche Ecken oder Haken!
Falls Sie auch aktuell keine  Verwendung haben, sind die Lizenzen uneingeschränkt auch für spätere  Projekte gültig und verfallen nicht.

Das bewährte  QuickHMI-Lizenzmodell bleibt natürlich wie es ist: Die  Entwicklungssoftware kann frei und kostenlos heruntergeladen und benutzt  werden. 
Mit einer einzigen Projektlizenz ist der Server und alle zugreifenden Clients lizensiert. *Einfacher und fairer geht es nicht.* 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jörg Vermehren


----------



## Indi.Systems (13 Februar 2014)

Guten Tag,
wir haben mit heutigem Datum ein Programmrelease für unser HMI/Scada-System auf unserer Website www.quickhmi.de zum freien Download zur Verfügung gestellt.
Wesentliche Neuerungen der aktuellen Version sind:

-          Fehlende Icons ergänzt
-          Korrektur und Optimierung der Dateninitialisierung
-          Umfangreiche Verbesserungen bei der Variablenverarbeitung
-          Der angemeldete Benutzer wird im Player nun in der Statuszeile angezeigt
-          Layoutoptimierung
-          Bearbeitungsfunktionen für Mehrfachselektion hinzugefügt
-          Reorganisations-Dienst überarbeitet
-          Anzeige der Feldnummer (grau), wenn ein Steuerelemente-Name nicht gesetzt ist
-          Korrektur der Löschfunktion aufgrund fehlerhaftem DB-Patch in Version 2014.1.1.4
-          Korrektur der Verarbeitung von Übersetzungsvariablen und Verhinderung vom Löschen verwendeter Übersetzungstexte
-          Korrektur der PlugIn-Aktualisierungsfunktion zum Neueinlesen nach Versionsaktualisierung
-          Eventueller Deadlock beim Beenden der Anwendung wird verhindert
-          Erhöhung der Stabilität der Ladefunktion der Toolbox
-          Kleinere Bugfixes

Für alle die QuickHMI noch nicht kennen:
QuickHMI ist ein modernes Scada/HMI-System zum Visualisieren und Steuern von Anlagen, Maschinen etc.  
Wir legen großen Wert auf einfache und intuitive Bedienung, stabile Softwarekomponenten, faire Preise sowie ein einfachstes Lizenzmodell ohne Ecken, Kanten oder Haken.

Die Entwicklungs-Software steht frei zum Herunterladen auf www.quickhmi.de zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jörg Vermehren


----------



## Indi.Systems (3 März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
heute haben wir wieder ein neues Programrelease der QuickHMI-Software auf unserer Website www.quickhmi.de online gestellt.

Neben kleineren optischen Anpassungen wurden auch folgende wesentliche Änderungen durchgeführt:

- Optimierung der Meldungsausgaben im Fehlerfall
- Korrektur der Anzeige von S7-Variablenadressen
- Verbesserung der Benutzerführung und Stabilität des CSV-Variablenimports
- Korrektur der Versionsvalidierung
- Korrektur der Bearbeitung von Übersetzungstextvariablen
- Änderung der Ausschneidefunktion, damit diese nicht-destruktiv ausschneidet
- Ergänzung der Editierbarkeit von Datenquellendefinitionen im Config-Tool
- Kleinere optische Korrekturen des UI
- Korrektur der Löschfunktion für Nodes
- Verbesserung der Ausschneide-/Kopier- und Einfügefunktion für Nodes
- Optimierung des Startens und Stoppens vom Laufzeitmodus
- Behandlung eines Problemes, welches bei einigen OPC-Servern im Zusammenhang mit dem OPC-Variablenimport auftreten könnte


Die Software steht frei zum Herunterladen auf www.quickhmi.de zur Verfügung.

Vielen Dank für die eingegangenen Rückmeldungen! :lol: :s12:

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jörg Vermehren


----------

